# Tivo just sent me offer for Lifetime Mini for $149.99. Is this rare?



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Has anyone else gotten an offer directly from Tivo for a Mini with lifetime for $149.99? I just got an e-mail titled "Share the TiVo experience on another TV with the TiVo® Mini" at 10 AM today (Oct. 21, 2014). 

I clicked through the link to test it - at least to the point of checking out, it's legitimate. It definitely says 'one time payment' & lifetime service ($100 off). Looks like I've got a couple months; I'll definitely take them up on this, the question is when & how many Minis? 

My previous configuration was a Roamio Pro with two Minis, which was added to the older stuff in my .sig (Tivo HDs & a Series 2). One of my HDs recently bricked thanks to the guided setup loop of death after an S03 error (I'll re-image the drive at some point, the HD should still be fine). As a result, I decided to put lifetime on a Roamio basic I had sitting around - my guess is that's what triggered this offer. Tivo sees me activate a Roamio by itself & decides after a few days to try to sell me a Mini (or more). 

At any rate, I wanted to let others know this has happened & also see if others have gotten the same offer. If you did, was it a situation similar to mine?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

regular price now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only $133 on Amazon

They changed a few weeks ago to where they no longer require service on the Mini. So wherever you find the cheapest price you can buy one and it will automatically have lifetime service on it.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

$133 at Amazon.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks everyone. 

Good thing I decided to wait instead of jumping on the offer right away. Must've missed the announcement about Minis not having service fee(s) any more. I wonder how they're handling people who recently purchased one & paid for lifetime, could have some irate customers. My guess is the monthly subscribers no longer have a fee?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

delgadobb said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Good thing I decided to wait instead of jumping on the offer right away. Must've missed the announcement about Minis not having service fee(s) any more. I wonder how they're handling people who recently purchased one & paid for lifetime, could have some irate customers. My guess is the monthly subscribers no longer have a fee?


Nope, preexisting Mini users still pay the monthly fee unless they figure out that TiVo no longer charges fees for the Mini and they cancel service on it and then turn around and reactivate lifetime service on it for free.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

delgadobb said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Thanks everyone


That's why it pays to check these threads regularly if you want to stay up to speed on the latest developments.

Some of us were able to get our Mini's for under $90 with PLS included (I paid $82.60 including taxes at BestBuy last month.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I got my last mini for only $85. That included lifetime. But that was also in that time period before they dropped the extra lifetime charge and raised the price of the Mini. SO while I got a good deal on that Mini, my first two launch Minis cost me $250 each with lifetime service. And my third lifetime Mini was free. SO in the end I guess it averages out to around $146 for each lifetime Mini I own.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

delgadobb said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Good thing I decided to wait instead of jumping on the offer right away. Must've missed the announcement about Minis not having service fee(s) any more. I wonder how they're handling people who recently purchased one & paid for lifetime, could have some irate customers. My guess is the monthly subscribers no longer have a fee?


Lifetime customers who bought in the last 30 days could get a refund, everyone else was SOL.

Monthly customers depend on how old they are. If they are still within the first year they have to continue to pay monthly until the commitment period ends then pay $50 to upgrade to lifetime. Customers past the 1 year point can upgrade to lifetime for $50 at anytime.

There is a loophole though. If you cancel the service, then wait a few days, and then reactivate you get lifetime for free. For customers still in the commitment period that will result in an early termination fee, but it's less then paying monthly until the commitment period ends.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Customers past the 1 year point can upgrade to lifetime for $50 at anytime.


I called on Monday, my 1-year commitment ended a few weeks ago. Asked for lifetime for my two Minis and was quoted a price of $149 each.

I mentioned the current promotion and folks here mentioning the $50 deal. No dice, they wouldn't budge.

Later I got a customer satisfaction survey via email. I was careful to not criticize the customer service rep, but I blasted the policy of letting some upgrade for $50 but not others. I was hoping someone from TiVo would contact me...but nothing yet.


----------



## swak (Apr 8, 2014)

I paid $149 for lifetime on each of my first 2 minis and got lifetime for free on the 3 minis I recently acquired (all at old pricing) so for once I got in on a good deal..

Would like to upgrade my roamio basic to the plus or pro model hoping for a BF deal..


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

DeltaOne said:


> I called on Monday, my 1-year commitment ended a few weeks ago. Asked for lifetime for my two Minis and was quoted a price of $149 each.
> 
> I mentioned the current promotion and folks here mentioning the $50 deal. No dice, they wouldn't budge.
> 
> Later I got a customer satisfaction survey via email. I was careful to not criticize the customer service rep, but I blasted the policy of letting some upgrade for $50 but not others. I was hoping someone from TiVo would contact me...but nothing yet.


I would cancel service on your Mini and then add it back to get a no-cost lifetime on it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

waterchange said:


> I would cancel service on your Mini and then add it back to get a no-cost lifetime on it.


+1

Just cancel service then you should be able to reactivate service for free.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just cancel service then you should be able to reactivate service for free.


Before it's been recommended to wait a day or two before reactivating. I guess we could...but we watch these two sets every day.

I'm going to call again on Monday, hoping to get a CSR that'll offer the $50 option.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

DeltaOne said:


> Before it's been recommended to wait a day or two before reactivating. I guess we could...but we watch these two sets every day.
> 
> I'm going to call again on Monday, hoping to get a CSR that'll offer the $50 option.


If they still say no, I suggest you go ahead and cancel service. Just the threat of cancelling service might be enough to make them change their mind and give you the $50 deal.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

That happened to me...wouldn't budge off of $149...even asked a "supervisor"...They went so far as to tell me that my only option was to cancel service...I called back the next day to speak to a different CSR...or to cancel...the CSR just laughed and said the $50 lifetime upgrade was a standard offer once the one-year period expires...they even have an internal code for it and it requires no approval, only requires the commitment period be expired...I upgraded one of mine for the $50...and my online account summary even says "$50 product lifetime" for the service plan...You just need to get a CSR with a basic knowledge of the products... Training is not a strongpoint for TiVo...


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

bostlaw said:


> the CSR just laughed and said the $50 lifetime upgrade was a standard offer once the one-year period expires...they even have an internal code for it and it requires no approval, only requires the commitment period be expired.


Thanks for the info. I'll call again on Monday.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

DeltaOne said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll call again on Monday.


Just called TiVo again. Asked for the Mini $50 lifetime offer, was immediately transferred to the "advanced billing department." This rep says he can't offer me the $50 lifetime for my two Mini's. Says he's heard of it but from what he's been told it's not their policy.

I mentioned the talk here on the forum, the rep offers to ask around. He comes back after a few minutes and says he's getting conflicting information and wants to ask another department. Comes back this time and says he's still getting conflicting information -- but offers me the deal.

So, I paid $50 for each Mini and now have lifetime service. I'm glad to have it, but geez -- it shouldn't have been so hard to get.

TiVo -- either offer it to everyone or no one!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

DeltaOne said:


> Just called TiVo again. Asked for the Mini $50 lifetime offer, was immediately transferred to the "advanced billing department." This rep says he can't offer me the $50 lifetime for my two Mini's. Says he's heard of it but from what he's been told it's not their policy.
> 
> I mentioned the talk here on the forum, the rep offers to ask around. He comes back after a few minutes and says he's getting conflicting information and wants to ask another department. Comes back this time and says he's still getting conflicting information -- but offers me the deal.
> 
> ...


Probably an ex-Comcast employee.


----------

